# Advise on a Cunill CT1



## Paul CS (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi,

As a newbie, would you say this is a safe bet..

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Quality-Espresso-Electric-Coffee-Grinder-Commercial-Cunill-model/272984028695?hash=item3f8f1db617:g:Fy0AAOSwVlVaM8Sr

I want it for an espresso grind for my Gaggia Classic soon to be fitted with a mr Shades PID kit.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

My personal view is DON'T do it

Very coarse adjustment steps aside it is made of plastic and if the burr holders are what I think they are then they are flimsy too

Edit: This one is less than an hour away from the first and would be a far superior buy

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Compak-K6-Coffee-Grinder/253322034404?hash=item3afb2b7ce4:g:BIAAAOSwldRaOnNS

It is auction though so unless you have a few quid more to spend it is a bit of a risk


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

It's a basic commercial espresso grinder of decent build quality.

Fracino sell them under their own label.

New burrs are cheap & easy to buy, but a bit fiddly to fit.

£145 is a bit on the high side - £100 would be more realistic IMHO.


----------



## Paul CS (Dec 2, 2017)

Hugely appreciated! Thanks.

Based on quality and price, I'll skip it but will look at the one recommend by grumpydaddy.

Please do let me know if you spot any others. I will also keep looking at the ebay section here on the forum.

By the way, I'm in London but will be up north for a few days hence my interest in that Cunill.

Cheers

Paul


----------

